# Aep?



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

How are the water levels at AEP?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

My cousin and I plan on going down there the weekend of the 31st possibly. More for scouting but gonna bring a pole along if I find a very fishy pond. Then probably head back a weekend or two after that for the real deal.


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan (Jun 8, 2004)

The ponds that I go to where the water levels change are slighty up to mostly normal for springtime. The water is always higher this time of year than in the summer. The ponds with the higher water I would say has a slight stain to it, but it is not stopping the bite.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

The wife and I are headed that way Wednesday to try out the new kayaks and see how the fishing is. Don't expect for things to be great with all the rain we've had the past two days, but you never know. In the past, we've had good luck when the water is stained a bit.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

My step dad and I fished down AEP on Saturday, i was fishing for gills and he was trying for bass I caught a 10 inch blue gill and he caught a 26 1/2 inch channel cat water lookd pretty clear at the pond we fished. i kept a dozen or so nice gills we let the cat go we don't eat them. Boy what a fight on light tackle though!


----------



## brownsbacker (Oct 20, 2011)

Anyone know what the what temps are?


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

I can't say what the actual water temps were, but they were warm. We took the kayaks on our first voyage today at one of the ponds near campsite C. Caught four bass, and they were all very spunky. If you can make the trip soon, I would say get up there!


----------



## mallorian (Feb 19, 2012)

I knew i shoulda went there instead of dillon today


----------



## SoulOne (Jul 17, 2011)

where is this at?


----------

